# Client Exchange + serveur 1and1



## abdellah4 (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je me retrouve grave a un souci ou je n'ai toujours pas trouvée une solution.

je viens de m'offrir un mac, j'ai installer le pack Office on m'a conseiller entourage pour lier mon serveur Exchange qui est hébergé chez 1 and 1 (pour info c'est exchange 2007).

sa fait 3 jours que je n'arrive pas a le faire fonctionner.

Par contre j'ai réussi via l'appli mail de mac sans aucun pb mais je n'arrive pas a envoyée des mails. Mais je remarque qu'il ne sycronise pas les contacts et mon calendrier alors que sur mon iphone j'ai aucun pb.

Merci de m'aider a faire le paramétrage ou me donner un autre client exchange sur mac qui fonctionne avec 1and1


Cordialement

Abdellah


----------



## Aliboron (25 Janvier 2009)

Quelle est la version d'Office que tu as installée ? C'est le premier point à vérifier. Certaines (Office 2008 "Famille et étudiants", par exemple) ne permettent pas le fonctionnement avec Exchange (c'est même la principale différence d'avec la version "Standard").

Par rapport à ce que dit l'aide de 1&1 pour configurer Entourage, quelles sont les différences que tu observes ?

Ensuite, pour le paramétrage, tu peux également regarder les indications de la FAQ MVP Entourage et voir si cela peut te convenir mieux... Ou ici, les indications d'un utilisateur précisant comment il a procédé (apparemment, c'est surtout du côté des données pour "Serveur Exchange" que les indications ne sont pas toujours claires, y compris dans ce qu'ils donnent dans leur FAQ).

Sinon, puisque c'est d'un serveur Exchange 2007 (et probablement complètement à jour) qu'il s'agit, tu peux aussi essayer de t'inscrire à la beta publique de la nouvelle version d'Entourage, qui utilise(ra) Exchange Web Services au lieu de Outlook Web Access. En principe, cela devrait donner un fonctionnement encore plus proche de celui d'Outlook, concernant Exchange.


----------



## francois67000 (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour je sais que le topic est assez ancien mais voila j'ai un compte exchange chez 1and1. 


Je recois parfaitement les mails, mais impossible d'envoyer. Je suis sur l'application mail directement. A noter que sur mon iPhone j'ai pas de soucis et pourtant j'ai rentrer les mêmes paramètres. 

Une solution voici des screen de mail : 






















Merci par avance 



Ben on va profiter de la remontée pour déménager !


----------

